

The Failure of Agile - frostmatthew
http://blog.toolshed.com/2015/05/the-failure-of-agile.html

======
dalke
Is it me, or does it seem that the only two development styles people talk
about is Strict Waterfall, or Agile, where the latter covers practically
everything else?

What development approach does, say, the CPython development use? If it's
"agile", when did it become agile? Did the introduction of written Python
Enhancement Proposals (PEPs) make it less agile?

~~~
snambi
Agile is just a jargon. Today everything is agile.

